
The sad, inevitable fate of the Internet - trexen
It&#x27;s starting to look like the Internet Everywhere will become a tightly government controlled, tightly government monitored network, without neutrality, with a small number of companies in primary control. That future if already here in many ways, and over time. Those trends will accelerate. Very sad.
======
tony-allan
"small number of companies in primary control" is how everything else works.
Why do you expect the internet to be any different?

Look on the bright side — it's one day closer to large scale adoption of the
distributed web...

